# Ambient light retrofit issues (90% completed)



## Mwahab (Jul 22, 2016)

Hello!
I already retrofitted alot of a full light package, adding the 4 doors ambient plus the center LCI A/C panel, from a supplier in Asia, it really looks cool and ppl love it!

I had encountered several issues before, in cars with a low light package but i overcomed the issue and it worked, i succefully code it to change the color and intensity from the idrive as the factory fitted light package.

One issue stopped me actually, cars without completely the light package, without the blue connector in FEM which is A73*9B the one for light package option!

when i attached a new plug, and put the right pin assignment which is 50 and 51 to get a current for my ambient, i tried FDL and VO coding, i played with most of the parameters in LCI region in FEM, although i discovered alot of interesting stuff can be made will talk about them later in the post"
i failed to get it working!!

i searched for another plugs which give a contrallable current to the ambient, and i successfully got it, however, i can get a current for one colour only not both, and the only way to change colors is manually, and i don't find it convinient!

I think there is a fuse which is not present bin cars without that connector " connector responsible for the light package" A173*9B

I already tried to put locator light pin ( the orange color coming from the roof to the new connector, it didnt light it up, maybe my codings is missing some stuff? i dont know!

The retrofit is really amazing, and worth every pinny you pay for it! but that one i have, is the only issue that stopped me!
btw, it requires alot of work and time to retrofit it, as its not that expensive, the full set comes with around 300$ or less

Some videos showing how worthy it is

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1489323151140741&id=1329055453834179

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1441055705967486&id=1329055453834179

i will be glad if somebody have an advise to make my retrofit applicable in all cars!!


----------

